# How long does/did your 2 month old nurse?



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

My 8 week old seems to be a seriously fast nurser! 5 minutes on each side and he's done. my letdown is fast and strong so I usually get a monster burp out of him and he might nurse for another minute or so.

Anyone else's babe strictly business when it comes to nursing? (of course he will do the longer comfort nursing sessions while going to sleep but most of the time he is on and off!)


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

My 9 week old takes less than 5 minutes and she only takes one side - she will nurse longer when she goes to sleep at night though. She is gaining weight like crazy so I guess she is just super efficient. I also have a forceful letdown.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

DD is very all business about nursing...unless I want to cook dinner and then she wants to nurse non-stop for 2 hours


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

At that age, DS nursed around the clock. But DD2 was like that-- finished in five minutes or less, and happy for a long time afterwards. It's amazing how they're so different. And it's funny, too, because for all DS nursed so much longer and more often, it's DD that grew faster.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

All of our kids have been fast nursers. DS is especially speedy. He's four months, and I wonder how he's managing to grow because it seems like he spends almost no time eating over the course of the day.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucky you! I had a round-the-clock nurser.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

5-10 minutes usually and only on one side at a time.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
Lucky you! I had a round-the-clock nurser.

That's how my first one was, which is why this guy surprises me!


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

yes, this new babe is very efficient, whereas his brother was at the tap 24/7.


----------

